# Happy Birthday GoneBaroque



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday GoneBaroque

:cheers:

(He hasn't posted for a while - hope he's OK)


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I've read some of his post in the Current Listening thread, he's a great contributor there. I wish him a Happy Birthday!


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

Best Wishes *GB*. Hip-hip :kiss:


----------



## GoneBaroque (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you all for your wishes. 

@ Annie, I am well and do not feel any older. I regret that I have not been able to spend much time on the forum lately, but there has been a great deal going on. I was having trouble with my internet connection (again). I seems to be alright now. One of our granddaughters has been having some family problems and we have been working with her to help as we can. Also, Muriel and I are going out to Portland, Oregon for a week in June. It is a convention for an organization in which she is very active. So we have had a lot of planning on meals, tours and so on to take care of and are still awaiting our hotel confirmation. It is always a good time with around 3,000 from all over the US and Canada in attendance. While the girls are in their meetings they have a number of activities for the men who go along. So it will be a busy week

Hope to be back with you on a regular basis soon. I miss it. The problem is that the days are not long enough to do everything.


----------



## Cnote11 (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't know if I've seen a single one of your posts since I've started posting, but I like your username and it is your birthday, so HAPPY BIRTHDAY!


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

GoneBaroque said:


> Thank you all for your wishes.
> 
> @ Annie, I am well and do not feel any older. I regret that I have not been able to spend much time on the forum lately, but there has been a great deal going on. I was having trouble with my internet connection (again). I seems to be alright now. One of our granddaughters has been having some family problems and we have been working with her to help as we can. Also, Muriel and I are going out to Portland, Oregon for a week in June. It is a convention for an organization in which she is very active. So we have had a lot of planning on meals, tours and so on to take care of and are still awaiting our hotel confirmation. It is always a good time with around 3,000 from all over the US and Canada in attendance. While the girls are in their meetings they have a number of activities for the men who go along. So it will be a busy week
> 
> Hope to be back with you on a regular basis soon. I miss it. The problem is that the days are not long enough to do everything.


Relieved to hear it's just 'real life' that's preventing your regular appearance on the boards! Good luck with the Portland trip.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Happy birthday GoneBaroque. I rarely take notice of your posts but I'll be nice today and wish you a happy birthday.


----------

